# r i p leo we will miss u



## kelly394 (Dec 30, 2008)

this is a little message for my bearded dragon leo. he bacame part of our family for such a short time he was approx 9 months wen he suddenly died he was fine on thursday night wen we went to bed. we got up friday morning to find him yellow with a black beird and half black tail he looked weak wasnt eating. we kept close eye on him friday all day whilst trying to seek advice saterday morning i took him to the vets they gave me food to syringe into his mouth and needles to inject into his tail they said he should be ok 1 hr later he died. everything was fine in his viv he had the right diet ,space,lighting,substrate everything. we r lost without him my daughter loved him dearly


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Sorry again Kelly. At least the litte fella isn't suffereing anymore. You did everything you could. x


----------



## beardie fan (Sep 26, 2008)

i'm so sorry about that, lost mine last year it's not easy


----------

